# first leaves dying



## afireoutside (May 19, 2006)

ok ive got a healthy looking seedling, it has 2 nodes and is about 4 inches tall. the only problem is that the first little round leaves are withering away.. is this normal? im assuming that its supposed to happen but  i really dont know since its my first grow. thanks


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 19, 2006)

It's normal.

Btw, those little round leaves are called cotyledons.


----------



## afireoutside (May 19, 2006)

cool thanks. is it normal for my plant to be so small after 3 weeks though?


----------



## growing-wild (May 20, 2006)

is this 3-weeks from planting or 3-weaks from germination?


----------



## AceT9 (May 22, 2006)

okay my friends plant are outdoor,we planted it about 3 to 4 weeks ago and it is about 5 to 6 inchs.. with 20 leaves and a new set coming in, is that normal. How do i know if it is a female? Aslo we live in houston and it gets around 80 with humidy and direct sunlight....is that good for the plant​


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Yes Direct Sun light Is VERY good for the plant 
the plants love The sun like a fat kid loves cake LOL 
and 20 3 prounged leaves in 3 weeks wow thats pretty 
fast growing!


----------

